# more winter....



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

no further comments.... 














































Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I take it no further comment means "No Critique"?

In that case, they are up to your usual standard and i like them a lot (not that any critique i could offer would be worth it :lol.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Some great snaps there.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

if you want to C&C, please do so 

I don't like the whitebalance on the horse nose and the door at all. Will have to take my grey card with me next time.

And the ones with the moving car are from my daughter.....

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have no critique to offer on your shots Brett, I don't feel they need them, I also appreciate them for what they are i.e your images and as such they are a true representation of what you came back with from that days shooting.

I like them all, the wb on the horse shot adds to the image although you say you are not happy with it, sometimes not 100% technically perfect makes for a more endearing image.

I enjoyed viewing them and they really convey a sense of winter to me and have loads of colour in them which really makes a winter shot!

I reckon you have inspired both Gruffs and me to head out with the cameras this afternoon then!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought i would tease you a bit as i'm in a bit of a mischievous mood.

Your daughter has a good eye huh?

I agree, the WB could do with a lift on some but i love how smug the cat looks. Like he/she is planning world domination


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> I have no critique to offer on your shots Brett, I don't feel they need them, I also appreciate them for what they are i.e your images and as such they are a true representation of what you came back with from that days shooting.
> 
> I like them all, the wb on the horse shot adds to the image although you say you are not happy with it, sometimes not 100% technically perfect makes for a more endearing image.
> 
> ...


Except i am in the only part of the UK with 1/2 a cm (yes cm) of snow and it looks a bit dirty and crap. :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Except i am in the only part of the UK with 1/2 a cm (yes cm) of snow and it looks a bit dirty and crap. :lol:


Nifty Fifty, low tripod (or gorilla pod) bit of icing sugar for the dirty stuff and robert is your mothers brother......:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

The cat has Christmas card written all over it. I love it


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Adding to this, some more stuff from the long weekend "up north" (it's only 200 miles from here, but it was -30 on the way up....)

Quite a few of these are HDR!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

There are some great pictures on here, love the cat looking out, le looks so P***sed off at not being able to get out a much due to the snow.
Also like the B/W of the trees, excellent picture and looks great in B/W

Kev


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Very taken with the second set , the candles and snow laden trees are fantastic!


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> truly beautiful... print mine very big... please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of the snow images, were a little dark for me... just a personal preference...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Some great photos there mate, really like the snow/tree ones


----------

